# Clamshell boxlid jig



## dobiepg (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey,
I'm lookin' to help my boy make some of those clamshell shaped boxes for Christmas. I got a idea for a router jig but its kinda complicated. Has someone done this before?

Paul


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Can you give us a few more details on what your trying to do?


----------



## dobiepg (Mar 23, 2005)

Sure can, and thanks for asking. I got this idea for using a plunge ogee bit to make the scallops on the top of the shell. I also want to shape this lid from flat with waves to 3D with those waves on it, just like a real shell. Problem is that every bit of that seashell has a little different curve. If you look, the curves are deeper at the big part than at the point on top.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

What does the jig look like then we may be able to comment also what dimensions are we looking at and what router skills do you have?
Tom


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Seems like cutting those changing waves would be kind of hard to do with out some thing like a duplicator or CNC router set up,,,, I think I can picture in my head what you are talking about as to the changing radius's... you would be not only routing in the X and Y axis,, but now trying to also rout in the Z axis... Also, using that Ogee Bit,,,I think it will cut its full ogee when its plunged down to its maximum depth,, but as you raise it to make a shallower cut towards the small end of the shell,, it will leave the flat part of the wood still showing ??? Unless you start to lean them towards a point,, ,, but then it seems like the one side may look like you want but the other side may not,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh its too late and my head is starting to hurt,,,, hahahah

geesh,, if you can do that with out some kind of aid,,,, My hat would certianly be off to you, sir.

But,,,, there sure is a lot of talent out here on this forum,,perhaps some one can come up with an idea. If you get it done with just using a jig of some kind,, I would sure like to hear about it,,, or better yet, see a few pictures of what you used to get it done,,

Maybe you should think of maybe using some hand gouges and carve them by hand,,, it would not be to hard to do them,, if you have ever tried to do any hand carving,,, But its not something you would want to do if you were planning on making a big stack of those boxes,,,

Good luck with the boxes....


----------



## dobiepg (Mar 23, 2005)

Youu're right about needing to do this in 3 dimensions. I went to the local hardware store today and spent $10 on some materials for the jig. I plan to experiment this weekend or next. I'll report back on my progress. If I can...and if its worth lookin at, I'll try to post a picture or two.

Paul


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If the top surface of your jig is tapered, or inclined in relation to your stock, that can give you some "z-axis" effect to your guide. You'll probably need a couple of jigs, so you can stagger the template guide slots to carve your shell pattern.

Probably not making a whole lot of sense, but maybe you can get the idea.....


----------



## karincorbin (Nov 9, 2005)

I would use an Intarsia method approach to the project. make patterns of the indvidual sections of the shell and cut them on a pin router. Then shape the waves using the edge of a small random orbital sander. Stick the small pieces to a backing board with double back tape so your finders are saved while sanding. 

There is an interesting homemade pin router on this web site. 
http://www.intarsia.net/e-book/pinrout.htm


----------

